# 11 babies...need some advice



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok so Shirley is a rat that we got fromt he pet store that was to be a feeder rat. (I know I know) but i fell in love with her and she became my lil pal. Well I came home from work last night and there are 11 rat pups in her little sleeping area.

Ok so...she is in a 40 gallon breeder tank with 3 sleeping quarters. (I had just bought her a cage) but for the rat pups sake, I guess they all would do better in the aquarium??

Do I need to help feed the pups, and if so can someone send me a link that maybe shows how to do so. (I have sugar gliders and syringes and feeding tips, but have never had to use them and not too sure if its the same as gliders) I do know that you should use goats milk replacer. 

She was going just fine with this this morning, and seemed to do just fine with them all of yesterday seeming they all were in the sleeping area and piled up when I came home.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope if mom is feeding them(you can see by checking for milk bands) then all you have to do is provide her with extra food and protein, such as eggs or an Ensure drink.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep just extra protein and food to mom. Sardines are a big hit with rats (no idea why, they just are).

keep the pups in the aquarium, at about 2.5 to 3 weeks you can move them out to a wire cage. If you need extra cages to seperate the males and females (the ones your not keeping) you can build a bin cage for pretty cheaply, or find another aquarium/tank for pretty cheap on craigslist. I recommend keeping 1 or 2 of her babies for company since rats love to live together.

Anyways, hope it goes well. Oh and even though I think new born rats are ugly we still love pictures (plus if you want we can help you sex them).


----------



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok offered her some egg last night....she just stashed it away lol. She is feeding them all just fine it seems, everyone had happy little milk bands this morning! Hope the pictures arent too big lol, this is the only way I knw how to attatch them!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Awwe, momma is so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, mom looks like a fawn bareback/mismarked hooded. So all the babies will most likely be agouti, slight chance of black (not seeing any that could be fawn or beige, but who knows) and looks like some are berkshire, hooded, and even varigated. Looks like dad was maybe a variberk. Sorry I'm a genetic nerd, it's a bad habit of mine.


----------



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

LightningWolf....its all good! Heck I thought she was a champagne, not fawn. I am super new to rats!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

They're stinking adorable. That's sweet of you to spare the momma. 

Where in VA are you? I'm in VA too. Just wondering!!


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww 
I see both black and light eyes in there, so you will have at least 2 colors (probly agouti (dark eyes) and fawn (Light eyes)


----------



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Poisoned I am near Virginia Beach VA. 

I have some updated pictures I will have to upload here in a few minutes! They are getting so big so fast. It looks like 4 girls and 8 boys.


----------



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

The girls









The boys









Colored









Pinks









Momma


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww  Looking good!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!!
Either you have very tiny hands or those babies are HUGE!! LOL. 

Love the updated pictures. It's amazing how fast they grow and change.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, looks like you have 1 fawn boy from what I'm seeing. the lighter ones are most likely albino


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love that momma, she's so pretty.

Healthy, great babies - you're doing an excellent job.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

They're SO cute! I hope all are doing well and your whole litter makes it through


----------



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

In looking at them this morning, I think there possibly may be a fawn hooded female?? They are just starting to get a tiny bit of fuzz! I am so excited! I cant wait to start seeing their personalities. And finding adopters! LOL


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Adorable babies. 
Wish I could steal a few boys.


----------



## rdobbie23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stoked to report.....NO albinoes!  all the ones that were in question have turned out to be fawns or fawn hooded! All smiles here! These babies are getting huge fast!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I am dying of cuteness!!!! So excited to meet them


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Gah! They are so cute.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

They're beautiful


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

outstanding litter, grats friend


----------

